# Existential thoughts



## Whitehazel

Please tell me I will get over them?? They are all I ever think about. I feel sick. Nothing makes sense... What are we doing here? Does it all exist?

I try really hard to think, who cares?? But I just can't. I'm so exhausted and literally petrified I will never get over this. I know these thoughts aren't rational but anxiety is making me feel so detached and like I HAVE to know the answers...

I want it to go away







I want a labotomy so I can forget I ever asked these questions! I'm in so much pain.


----------



## UltraRobbie

It's weird, coming back here and seeing posts like this now that mine are gone. I used to have the exact same problems.

Honestly, what you need to do is ignore them, and focus on something else. I can tell that the thoughts mean a lot to you, as you focus on them a lot and, not purposely, make them mean something. They mean nothing. They are simply little fearful thoughts. Your body has attached fear to them, and so whenever you think of them you freak out, and focus on them too much, thus increasing anxiety and DP. But they mean nothing, so remember that; they are thoughts.

When I say ignore, I mean shift your focus. I know it's hard, but try to put your focus on something else like T.V or the computer, or read a book if you can. If they keep coming, just think "shut up, you mean nothing" or "Oh, okay then": You're treating them like nothing, which is what they are and what they mean. Once you can do this, a lot of the anxiety goes away. I know this. If you want to message me, try Facebook if you have it https://www.facebook.com/UltraRobbie I know that sounds pompous, but a good friend did the same for me, and now we're both a lot better


----------



## katiej

Hey I tried to add u robbie as I am having a hard time with this . No acceptance tho


----------



## RenZimE

UltraRobbie said:


> It's weird, coming back here and seeing posts like this now that mine are gone. I used to have the exact same problems.
> 
> Honestly, what you need to do is ignore them, and focus on something else. I can tell that the thoughts mean a lot to you, as you focus on them a lot and, not purposely, make them mean something. They mean nothing. They are simply little fearful thoughts. Your body has attached fear to them, and so whenever you think of them you freak out, and focus on them too much, thus increasing anxiety and DP. But they mean nothing, so remember that; they are thoughts.
> 
> When I say ignore, I mean shift your focus. I know it's hard, but try to put your focus on something else like T.V or the computer, or read a book if you can. If they keep coming, just think "shut up, you mean nothing" or "Oh, okay then": You're treating them like nothing, which is what they are and what they mean. Once you can do this, a lot of the anxiety goes away. I know this. If you want to message me, try Facebook if you have it https://www.facebook.com/UltraRobbie I know that sounds pompous, but a good friend did the same for me, and now we're both a lot better


Its a strange realisation when you come back to this place and see others now feeling exactly how we used to feel... And how we never used to believe that we could see the other side of coping, yet here we are!







Good on ya for offering your support. I would like to offer my inbox on here for anyone that would like a chat or my facebook upon request







Just know that none of you are ever alone and as Robbie stated so perfectly, it is just a case releasing the power that these thoughts have over you... Theyre are so small in such a great scheme of things and once you relinquish the fear you'll come to see that fact too







Keep strong all x


----------



## GroupHug

You're going to realize eventually that, yeah, there's no objective meaning to anything, and yeah, maybe this life is all an elaborate hoax. Who cares? It's surely convincing enough, isn't it? Even if it's only a game, just play it. It can be a really fun game. Do something besides brood over what ifs and what could be, obsess over what is...or at least what is apparent. Go watch a good movie. Go fall in love. Take a walk.

That mental masturbation just becomes boring and tiring after a while. It's pointless. Start thinking about things that matter (remember - no meaning means you create the meaning), or more importantly...things that can at least be known with reasonable certainty.


----------



## Dexter42

Well it has to be real, even if you think it's a dream you have to be real to dream it right.


----------



## Jurgen

Whitehazel said:


> Please tell me I will get over them?? They are all I ever think about. I feel sick. Nothing makes sense... What are we doing here? Does it all exist?
> 
> I try really hard to think, who cares?? But I just can't. I'm so exhausted and literally petrified I will never get over this. I know these thoughts aren't rational but anxiety is making me feel so detached and like I HAVE to know the answers...
> 
> I want it to go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a labotomy so I can forget I ever asked these questions! I'm in so much pain.





GroupHug said:


> You're going to realize eventually that, yeah, there's no objective meaning to anything, and yeah, maybe this life is all an elaborate hoax. Who cares? It's surely convincing enough, isn't it? Even if it's only a game, just play it. It can be a really fun game. Do something besides brood over what ifs and what could be, obsess over what is...or at least what is apparent. Go watch a good movie. Go fall in love. Take a walk.
> 
> That mental masturbation just becomes boring and tiring after a while. It's pointless. Start thinking about things that matter (remember - no meaning means you create the meaning), or more importantly...things that can at least be known with reasonable certainty.


Hoax? In order for something to successfully be a hoax we must first have already established an axiom for what "real" is.

Anyway.
If you need some help with these existential thoughts you are having, PM me.


----------



## Kate777

RenZimE said:


> Its a strange realisation when you come back to this place and see others now feeling exactly how we used to feel... And how we never used to believe that we could see the other side of coping, yet here we are!  Good on ya for offering your support. I would like to offer my inbox on here for anyone that would like a chat or my facebook upon request  Just know that none of you are ever alone and as Robbie stated so perfectly, it is just a case releasing the power that these thoughts have over you... Theyre are so small in such a great scheme of things and once you relinquish the fear you'll come to see that fact too  Keep strong all x


I am currently suffering with DP, i think i have had it for just under a year, can't really remme



Les Misérables said:


> Hoax? In order for something to successfully be a hoax we must first have already established an axiom for what "real" is.
> 
> Anyway.
> If you need some help with these existential thoughts you are having, PM me.


I have had DP for just under a year, I can't remember when or how it began or even why... but maybe I just slowly transitioned into this mindset. I want to know how do you know you are recovering and when you are recovered? Is it obvious? How do you feel?


----------



## kelly326

Whitehazel said:


> Please tell me I will get over them?? They are all I ever think about. I feel sick. Nothing makes sense... What are we doing here? Does it all exist?
> 
> I try really hard to think, who cares?? But I just can't. I'm so exhausted and literally petrified I will never get over this. I know these thoughts aren't rational but anxiety is making me feel so detached and like I HAVE to know the answers...
> 
> I want it to go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a labotomy so I can forget I ever asked these questions! I'm in so much pain.


This sounds exactly like me, every word except the lobotomy part


----------

